# Escort finally home after 3 weeks away being tuned :-)



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

So. Gave her a clean and treated to two coats of DefWax show edition no polishing nothing just a good wash, fallout remover etc, dried,Panel wiped then Show edition goes on so well on naked paint its untrue, you'll never missed a spot either, there's no resistance, it's adds such a great gliding feel

Only 2 pics as it was only a quick spruce up. To busy driving it now its back home all mapped up with this 









Well anyway.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks a beast mate:thumb: how's it run?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome now!!!! 
Over the moon. Made a Ferrari f430 move out my way on the way home. Couldn't stop smiling when the guy looked and I was still creeping in him :-D


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top stuff mate:thumb:


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I want one. Had a silver mk7 gti in my early twenties, but this is what I was really dreaming of. That turbo looks huge!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

It's a bit big for road use, but not that bad. Between 480-530 horsepower I'd hope. Certainly goes well!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks awesome!!!!!!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Just twigged. I didn't think there's was a mk7 escort, well there was bit I thinks it's a focus LOL!


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great ride fella ! I love that car .


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cheers dude


----------



## Elliot_C (Jun 22, 2012)

nomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom!


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hahaha!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

That's a beast.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Thankyou gentlemen!


----------



## Kenny Powers (May 29, 2013)

Now that's what I'm talkin 'bout!

I've always wanted one of these.

Someday..........


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Get one bought then son lol!


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Looking tidy Tom..bet its a right hoot to drive now!


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That'll be fun. 

Looking very good. 

Do you use it a lot, or tuck it away for weekends?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cheers Mo, certainly doesn't hang about lol! Good fun 

Thanks Jay 


Kerr, when she's working I yet to drive it a lot cause I enjoy it so much. But she's a bit of a garage queen lol!!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Lovely motor bud, making a Ferrari bow to the awesomeness, priceless!

I remember giving some tailgating douche in a boxster the slip round a roundabout in my dads standard 2.0 mk3 mondeo, deathbed memory that one !

Got any vids floating about? love to see it in action.


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Looks stunning my favourite colour Escort Cosworth :thumb:


Brian


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

I haven't Jay. I'm at a show this weekend, and driving in convoy so may get one ;-)

Cheers buddy
It's a love hate colour, hides marks well so always looks great, but sometimes a it disappointing after a full weekend cleaning the results don't seem to show the effort lol!


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome motor mate, I have always wanted one of these, can't be many left now?



BoostJunky86 said:


> Just twigged. I didn't think there's was a mk7 escort, well there was bit I thinks it's a focus LOL!


No there wasn't. There was a MK5a and MK5b (facelift), then the MK6, which was the last of the Escort. I used to have a 5b and loved that car. I wouldn't mind a GTI as a runabout but they're probably all rotten now


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Pezza4u said:


> Awesome motor mate, I have always wanted one of these, can't be many left now?
> 
> No there wasn't. There was a MK5a and MK5b (facelift), then the MK6, which was the last of the Escort. I used to have a 5b and loved that car. I wouldn't mind a GTI as a runabout but they're probably all rotten now


Still a few about ;-) Still a few turning up from years being hidden away in garages or gardens by owners unawares of what they've got, some rotten some peaches turned up though.

I wanted a mk5 rs2k in auralis as a track car but thought that might be a bit sad lol


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Oooosh! Like that 
Gt30? Who mapped it if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## Ongoing (Sep 3, 2012)

One of my all time favourite motors, and that turbo looks like it would suck up the road!


----------



## retro racer (Oct 27, 2009)

Saw your escort at Donnington RSOC event 
Looked great, some outstanding cars at the event


----------



## Megs Lad (Nov 27, 2012)

credit to you mate


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

Looking spot on there mate. Perfect colour on the best RS model ford have made so far. 

Dave


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Pezza4u said:


> Awesome motor mate, I have always wanted one of these, can't be many left now?
> 
> No there wasn't. There was a MK5a and MK5b (facelift), then the MK6, which was the last of the Escort. I used to have a 5b and loved that car. I wouldn't mind a GTI as a runabout but they're probably all rotten now


My gti must've been a 6 then. Tbh I had to google it myself, and still got it wrong!

The RS200 is obviously the pinnacle of RS's, but this and a sierra RS500 are neck and neck second place for me.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

shudaman said:


> Oooosh! Like that
> Gt30? Who mapped it if u dont mind me asking?


Harvey Gibbs of SCS in Peterborough mate.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

retro racer said:


> Saw your escort at Donnington RSOC event
> Looked great, some outstanding cars at the event


Thanks mate. Still not as I'd clean as I want it! But mechanical side is about all there now. Winter time I'm doing a mini resto on the car


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Megs Lad said:


> credit to you mate


Thankyou


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Willows-dad said:


> My gti must've been a 6 then. Tbh I had to google it myself, and still got it wrong!
> 
> The RS200 is obviously the pinnacle of RS's, but this and a sierra RS500 are neck and neck second place for me.


Yeah I'm torn. Still like the thought of a moonstone rs500.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Little video for ya.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dam. Won't work. Any ideas how to fix it?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bump. How do you do videos?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Those pics make a sure good wallpaper mate


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Cheers pal.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

http://i690.photobucket.com/albums/...E9-8626-81F41E33E4A1-766-00000057DAF0386C.mp4

http://s690.photobucket.com/albums/...E9-8626-81F41E33E4A1-766-00000057DAF0386C.mp4


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Quite quick then.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bout 500 horse 

Looks slow in the video. Feels much better lol


----------

